# Is there a South West TT Group that...



## mdeakins84 (Jan 6, 2011)

Evening all

I was just wondering whether there was a south west TT group that get together, when there are no big events on?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I'm a bit more South West :lol:

For Bristol, lots of local members and there always seems to be meets going on

Keep an eye out in the Events section

viewforum.php?f=3&start=0


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Yes, look out for posts in the Events section by gadgetboy38 who is the TTOC Rep for that area.


----------



## mdeakins84 (Jan 6, 2011)

Cheers guys.

Founds the eents forum with a Bristol post, next meet is being sorted.


Matt


----------

